# Looking for latching / flip flop relay



## signmaker (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi. I am new to this board and reaching out for help with an electrical application. I am not an electrician by trade, have some background, but am reaching my limits with this one. Please forgive me if I am posting this in the wrong section or if my question is off-topic.

I have two LED signs which both run at 24VDC. The LEDs are powered with two 220VAC to 24VDC supplies.

The client requested a specific switch (Piezo Switch) which is a momentary switch, NO. The switch works at 24VDC.

I am looking for a latching relay / flip flop relay that I can use to turn the DC supplies on and off. Meaning, pushing the switch once will turn the sings on, pushing the switch a second time will turn the signs off.

I understand this could be easily accomplished with two (2) momentary switches, or by using a regular SPST instead of a Momentary switch. However, I don't have those options.

Any idea what I should be looking for? I am not set on the idea of a relay, am open to anything as long as it solves my problem. Cost is not really an issue.

Operating 220VAC / 5A
Coil 24VDC


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

They make a relay for this purpose. Try www.automationdirect.com. Or just ask any supplier that sells relays.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Try searching "Ratchet relay".


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

So you just want a push-on / push-off push button? That's common; they are either called that, or "latching" push buttons. All you really have to do is decide how big of a button you want based on the size of hole you have. Common sizes are 12mm (1/2", the size used for automotive type toggle switches), 16mm (about 5/8" dia), 22mm (about 3/4" or the size of a 1/2" conduit knock-out) and 30.5mm (about 1-1/8", standard industrial push button hole).

Here's an example of the 1/2" type:
Click picture to link

I don't understand the part about the piezo switch though.


----------

